
Inception Movie explained using the C language - gaiusparx
https://github.com/karthick18/inception
======
trevelyan
Can I submit a bug report? The code says:

> the ending is still a state of limbo

Limbo is a world which allegorically represents the mortal world (Matthew
7.24). The ending is a heaven sequence. Cobb demonstrates faith by rejecting
Mal and then sacrifices his life to rescue Saito. This triggers a symbolic
death ("you have to die to wake up") followed by the forgiveness of sins (at
immigration) and the reunion of the family in the heavenly garden. This is
classic Christian allegory and it's amazing more people aren't commenting on
it.

The ending is no more a dream than heaven is hell. And the only significance
of the spinning top is that Cobb ignores it (another demonstration of faith).
That said, since it's an interesting question how one models death and
redemption in code, my suggestion would be a segfault and then return to root?

------
pygy_
The _Inception_ Movie explained to my son (by Donald Duck, none the less) [1].
Almost all the scenario and the "innovative" concepts of the film come from a
2004 Scrooge McDuck comic.

I've linked to Cracked (even though they might not be seen as the most serious
source) because their account is detailed and very documented.

1\. [http://www.cracked.com/article_19021_5-amazing-things-
invent...](http://www.cracked.com/article_19021_5-amazing-things-invented-by-
donald-duck-seriously.html)

~~~
ctdonath
The comic in question:
[http://disneycomics.free.fr/Ducks/Rosa/show.php?num=1&lo...](http://disneycomics.free.fr/Ducks/Rosa/show.php?num=1&loc=D2002-033&s=date)

------
erikpukinskis
For the lazy, this is how the output of running the program looks:
<https://gist.github.com/840077>

------
Garbage
Can somebody please intercept the code for me? Seems I am in deep dream; not
able to figure out the code.

~~~
steveklabnik
From my 5 minutes of skimming:

Basically, it spawns threads for each 'dreamer.' Then they spawn more threads
for each dream level, and wait for the lucid_dreamer-s in lower levels to
accomplish their task, while printing what's going on. Think of it like the
good old dining philosopher's program, where threads represent the diners.

Here's a slightly more lucid explanation:
[http://calacanis.joshontheweb.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07...](http://calacanis.joshontheweb.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/inception_infographic_by_dehah-scaled-1000.jpg)

~~~
joshu
ah, the dreaming philosophers problem

------
sblom
Hmmm. Why the cryptic assembly language stuff? Surely this isn't (_very_)
cleverly disguised malware...

~~~
AdamTReineke
From the readme: "My tribute to Nolan in "C" Language and a bit of assembly
(x86) as the inception is done using x86 code morphing so that Fischer wakes
up thinking that the thought was originated from his mind."

I assume it's to make that trick work. Maybe run in on a VM, just in case. :-)

------
OwlHuntr
Why? So terribly convoluted

